# Funny Old Goat



## Elzee (Jan 10, 2013)

[h=3]

[/h] 	A group of Americans was travelling on a bus tour through France and were  	in the Loire Valley quite near to the town of Sancerre. They stopped at the  	nearby village of Chavignol and visited a cheese farm where the world famous  	'Crottin de Chavignol' goat's cheese is made; their guide, who was the  	farmer's wife, led them through a process of cheese making, explaining how  	goat's milk was used.


 	Madame showed the group a picturesque hillside where many goats were  	grazing. These, she explained, were the older goats put out to pasture when  	they no longer produced.  

Madame then asked, turning to the group,  	'What do you do in the USA with your old goats that aren't producing?'


  	  One spry and very quick elderly gentleman answered, 'They send us on bus  	tours.'


----------



## Walking by the Thames (Feb 21, 2013)

How true!  But then some of the bus tours can be hilarious as well.  We went to a  Country Western Weekend in Folkeston (group of ladies) with some elderly gentleman and had a great time.  Nothing like dancing the night away.


----------

